# Linux sur un PowerPC 5300



## Mishael (24 Juillet 2004)

Quel distrib me conseillez-vous? N'étant pas un pro de l'instalation "ligne de code", je cherche un moyen simple d'installer linux dessus afin de faire un petit serveur local (surtout pour m'amuser en fait)

 voilu


----------



## cygwin (24 Juillet 2004)

Aucun. Tout Mac PowerPC *non PCI* est disqualifié.


----------



## Mishael (24 Juillet 2004)

un autre OS peut-etre?

Et sur un SE/30?​ ​


----------



## cygwin (24 Juillet 2004)

Que veux tu d'autres que Mac OS classic ?


----------



## Mishael (24 Juillet 2004)

je sais pas... 
  Y a bien un unix qui devrait tourner sur le Power PC non?

 BeOS peut-etre?


----------



## cygwin (24 Juillet 2004)

Si tu t'y tiens tant, je crois qu'il existe un linunosaure nommé MkLinux qui doit fonctionner sur un Mac PPC NuBus.

Quant à BeOS, la compabilité avec Mac NuBus est pire encore. Voir http://www.beatjapan.org/mirror/www.be.com/support/guides/beosreadylist_ppc.html


----------



## ppierre (25 Juillet 2004)

J'allais te conseiller NetBSD, mais leur site indique que ton mac n'est pas supporté:

Models lacking Open Firmware are not yet supported in NetBSD. Currently, mkLinux is the only free unix to support them. 

te voilà fixé


----------



## cygwin (25 Juillet 2004)

ppierre a dit:
			
		

> Models lacking Open Firmware are not yet supported in NetBSD.


Avec NetBSD, à une exception notable de près (PPC 6300/160), la règle veut "pas de PCI, pas d'Open Firmware". C'est bien plus simple d'appliquer le critère de PCI.


----------



## Mishael (25 Juillet 2004)

cygwin a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'y tiens tant, je crois qu'il existe un linunosaure nommé MkLinux qui doit fonctionner sur un Mac PPC NuBus.
> 
> Quant à BeOS, la compabilité avec Mac NuBus est pire encore. Voir http://www.beatjapan.org/mirror/www.be.com/support/guides/beosreadylist_ppc.html


 Merci, je vais tester


----------



## Mishael (25 Juillet 2004)

heu lol, j'ai lu trop vite 
bah... je laisse tomber alors :/


----------



## ppierre (25 Juillet 2004)

Mishael a dit:
			
		

> heu lol, j'ai lu trop vite
> bah... je laisse tomber alors :/



non non, ça marche

machines supportées par mklinux


----------

